# What's your favorite sausage for BBQ?



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

For my daughters birthday at the end of the month, we are going to smoke a couple of briskest, smoke a couple of turkey breasts, grill some chicken legs, ribs, and sausage. Thing is, I want to try some new sausage. Whenever we make bbq, I always grill some kiolbassa brand sausage. Always the jalapeÃ±o one, it's a great stuff. But want to try something new, what are your guys favorite for BBQ? Chapel hill is good, but I'm over it. Suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*lots of good ones*

right now I'm a fan of Belville sausage. Good stuff with plenty of flavor choices - Poffenburger knows what he is doing imo.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Bellville sweet chipotle. I can't get enough of it.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Since you mentioned something spicy as in jalapeÃ±o, try the Juniors chile pequin. I believe it's made in el campo.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Eddys at Kroger


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

Eckermans


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2014)

Chorizo De San Manuel Cilantro or Jalapeno & Cheese.


----------



## Jawbreaker (Feb 20, 2007)

Holmes makes a good jalapeno sausage as well.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Pyburns on almeda rd just inside the beltway8.Just bought 20 lbs yesterday.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Slovaceks is good. For something different and delicious, try Juniors chicken cordon bleu sausage.


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

Hevy Dee said:


> right now I'm a fan of Belville sausage. Good stuff with plenty of flavor choices - Poffenburger knows what he is doing imo.


X2


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I'm sure dem ********* can make sum sausage, no?

But if you're running towards Beaumont, stop by BURR's in between Orange and Vidor. My bil turned me on to this and its some dam guud stuff.

If you can find Conecuh in the stores from Bama....gettchusome!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Eckermans


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Man if you were in my area The old Butcher Shop (Jureks) in Bay City makes some bad arse sausage. For jalepeno you can't beat the 6" links made by City Market from Luling. They have a good bite to them


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*The Best*



banpouchi said:


> Eckermans


Walmart use to carry it in Baytown....don't get to New Ulm, Tx much anymore.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Eckermanns*

Notice the store hours...they are old school and shunt down from 12-1pm for lunch. So before noon or after 1 pm. Years ago my dad and Mr Charlie Shoppa of Baytown would take orders from the locals and make a run once a month and fill
his Chevy suburban ( rear seat removed and other seats down) with sausage,summer-sausage,cheese and fresh pepper bacon and head back to to distribute the goods.After all those years of making those runs in his traveling meat market a permanent smell of garlic sausage always lingered in Mr Shoppa's suburban.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Bigj said:


> Eddys at Kroger


This is good. I got hooked on the HLSR and when it was all gone, there was a discussion on 2cool, found out Eddy made it.

For a spicy BBQ sauce, my Wife makes one at home that is outstanding, if you like flavor and a little heat. If anyone wants it, pm me and I will get it from her tonight or I can try and find it, she writes down everything


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Sausage*

Have to go with TIMBO on Jureks....++++ JR just out of wharton on 59...Praseks at Hilji on 59...And someone mentioned Bellville City Meat market Great TOO..Thats My Fav List


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Maeker's in Shiner, just carried locally but if you ever run across some give it a try.


----------



## H2O (Aug 2, 2005)

Burtons


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Nick's grocery in Port Arthur. You can thank me later. Green onion is spicy, it's worth me driving round trip from Houston just for my "Fix".Crawfish boudain is really good too.They have a 1 800 # and ship anywhere.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Raw Elgin is good sheet


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

OnedayScratch said:


> I'm sure dem ********* can make sum sausage, no?
> 
> But if you're running towards Beaumont, stop by BURR's in between Orange and Vidor. My bil turned me on to this and its some dam guud stuff.
> 
> If you can find Conecuh in the stores from Bama....gettchusome!


2X - Conecuh is best in USA!

Thrifty Marts in Danton and Liberty carry Conecuh.


----------



## Tigerfan (Jun 20, 2010)

I like Rabideaux's in Iowa, LA. Just east of town south of I-10 at Kinder exit. Great in beans, gumbo and jambalaya . Great sausage and tasso, too.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Deany45 said:


> Bellville sweet chipotle. I can't get enough of it.


Can you get this in any of the grocery stores or just at the meat market ?


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

The Jalapeno/Cheese sausage that Greaks sells at Frobergs is very good also.

http://www.frobergsfarm.com/Greaks.html


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

My favorite is usually the deer sausage I have in the freezer. Outside of that, I like a course ground sausage for BBQ. Chapel Hill and Holmes are both good. I absolutely hate Eckridge.


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

caspers in wiemer tx.....the best by far ,,,,hands down ,,,and it stays juicy even cooked in a smoker or on a pit,,, truly the best


----------



## Txsouthernman81 (Jan 8, 2013)

V&V sausage!!!


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Txsouthernman81 said:


> V&V sausage!!!


 X2


----------



## Barbossa's 1st Mate (Dec 26, 2011)

rustyhook1973 said:


> caspers in wiemer tx.....the best by far ,,,,hands down ,,,and it stays juicy even cooked in a smoker or on a pit,,, truly the best


X2
Was raised on Casper's Weimar sausage. It is the best we have ever found. I sure miss it. 
I would recommend staying away from the jalapeno though. They missed that one. To hot to eat.


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

Tigerfan said:


> I like Rabideaux's in Iowa, LA. Just east of town south of I-10 at Kinder exit. Great in beans, gumbo and jambalaya . Great sausage and tasso, too.


Rabideaux's is very good. Now I know where to get it, thanks!


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Buccee's*

Chicken Fajita .......yummmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

There is a lot of "very best by far" sausages in this thread. What does that mean? It means that we are surrounded by a lot of great choices. It all comes down to personal preference. My advice is to always buy from the meat market fresh out of the butchers case not out of cryovac at the grocery store. I will not say what is best but I will list what I like:

Prause's in La Grange. Limited availability though
eckermans.
Prasek's if you buy it at their Hillje location fresh
kasper's in Weimar. One of my favorites of all time
B & W on N. Shepherd. Close to my house and real good. Love the Cajun
Rabideaux in Iowa, LA. Never had anything bad there. My favorite Andouille

Plenty of excellent options close. We are very lucky to live where we are.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Opas, jalapeno/cheese; none better IMHO


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Any of Bellvilles flavors are great, it's sold I believe as Poffenhoffers.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

I like these for grilling. I get them at Costco.


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

We are having sausage withdrawals down here in south Florida. However, wife found some Kiolbasa brand in a store here and we can get by on that until we get back to Texas.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Country boy slaughter house , in Victoria


----------



## gunnut1128 (Apr 25, 2013)

Raus Meat Market in Brenham


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Praseks beef and pork jalapeÃ±o


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

'PO' BOYS make some tastey links..thats my first choice always


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Deany45 said:


> Bellville sweet chipotle. I can't get enough of it.


No lie ! The stuff is awesome,,, We had 25 lbs of my deer sausage made Sweet Chipolte this year,,,


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Heb has raw polish links on sale for 2.99. Couldnt resist. Not even sure what exactly polish sausage is. So grilled it up. Very good flavor. You have to cook the heck out of it tho. I think it would be outsstanding to throw on, for a slow cook of ribs or brisket


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Janak's in Hallettsville


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Txsouthernman81 said:


> V&V sausage!!!


Haven't seen it around here in a while. Where y'all finding it at? David's inBC used to carry it but they closed years ago.


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

OnedayScratch said:


> If you can find Conecuh in the stores from Bama....gettchusome!


You nailed it on Conecuh Sausage from Alabama. I've eaten Conecuh County sausage all my life and I'm really missing it since moving to Texas. If you can find it definately try it!

I like their original Hickory Smoked the best but they have Cajun and Hot versions also. Just went to their website and Texas has lots of stores that sell it.

Beaumont, Market Basket
Bridge City, Market Basket
Brookshire Grocery
Fiesta #12, 2800 Lyons, Houston
Fiesta #17, 4200 San Jacinto, Houston
Fiesta #22, 12303 S Main, Houston
Fiesta #23, 9419 Mesa, Houston
Fiesta #24, 11240 Fondren, Houston
Fiesta #31, 1175 Edgebrook, Houston
Fiesta #37, 7510 Bellfort, Houston
Fiesta #43, 8650 Braeswood, Houston
Fiesta #5, 5600 Mykawa, Houston
Fiesta #51, 9420 Cullen Blvd, Houston
Fiesta #9, 10401 Jensen, Houston
GCM The Big Store, Crystal Beach
Groves, Market Basket
Houston, Rice Epicurean Market
Kaine's Buna
Lumberton, Market Basket
Mauriceville, Market Basket
Nederland, Market Basket
Orange, Market Basket
Port Arthur, Market Basket
Port Neches, Market Basket
Thrif-Tee Food Center, Dayton
Thrif-Tee Food Center, Liberty
Thrif-Tee Food Center, Mont Belvieu
Vidor, Market Basket
Winnie, Market Basket
Wylie, Brookshire Grocery


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

rustyhook1973 said:


> caspers in wiemer tx.....the best by far ,,,,hands down ,,,and it stays juicy even cooked in a smoker or on a pit,,, truly the best


I think Caspers is pretty gross now... 20 years ago they were great....


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Haven't seen it around here in a while. Where y'all finding it at? David's inBC used to carry it but they closed years ago.


I think Stewart's in Brazoria has it.Also Stewart's in Sweeny.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Arnold's in Hempstead makes the best jalapeÃ±o cheese I've ever eaten. Bellville makes awesome garlic and the sw chipotle is pretty good as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Big Guns 1971 said:


> I think Caspers is pretty gross now... 20 years ago they were great....


Kasper's sausage never did do it for me.Especially when we took them our deer. However, the pork chops, ham hocks,jerky, etc is great. We've been going there for 40 something years.Best hamburger ever.Bought 10 lbs. last Sat. before Easter. Just my .02 cents worth. Wish they still did bbq on Sat! Unreal pork chops!


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

steve holchak said:


> Nick's grocery in Port Arthur. You can thank me later. Green onion is spicy, it's worth me driving round trip from Houston just for my "Fix".Crawfish boudain is really good too.They have a 1 800 # and ship anywhere.


This!!!

Everything in Nick's Market is awesome. Worth the drive over there to "stock up".

Bellville MM is good too. Make the annual bluebonnet tour and fill the freezer!

Good Times.

Dale


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

steve holchak said:


> I think Stewart's in Brazoria has it.Also Stewart's in Sweeny.


 Sweeny is only a couple of miles through the woods from here.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Smithville meat market makes a great link. Owned by the Zimmerhanzel's. Worth a side trip off 71 if you're in the area.


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

City Market in Schulenburg 
B&W is solid off Sheperd
City Market on Giddings 

I'm a fan of Czech and Polish flavoring a for Sausage, so just about any town from Schulenburg to Fredericksburg probably has a meat market w/ decent sausage.


----------



## dwalker (Jul 17, 2010)

steve holchak said:


> Nick's grocery in Port Arthur. You can thank me later. Green onion is spicy, it's worth me driving round trip from Houston just for my "Fix".Crawfish boudain is really good too.They have a 1 800 # and ship anywhere.


My grandparents live close to Nicks, we make sure to stock up on green onion and boudain when we visit!


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

I like the German Sausage from Doziers in Fulshear, hell you cant beat Vinceks out of East Benard either..... there is a place in the middle of El Campo.. I cannot remember the name dammit... somebody help me here... it is a meat market... they sit out on the counter in a box and sell it...... slovaceks ????????


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

H2O said:


> Burtons


 Found some at Wally World. Will be grillin' tonight!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Vincek's beef, pork and jalapeno or Bellville Meat Market beef, pork and garlic for me.

Pyburn's cajun links are great too.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

The goose jap cheese sausage Jr's did for me a couple of years was the bomb. Austins BBQ uncooked links are really really good. My dad used to bring home B&M sausage home 30 years ago and it was the standard back then.


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm a fan of Opaâ€™s Country Blend Smoked Sausage out of Fredricksburg.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

Go by Arnolds in Hempsted and get their cheese Boudin, poffenburgers for the sausage !!!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

http://zummomeat.com

I'm a simple guy that loves a good Zummo. On the pit, in the crawfish boil, doesn't matter.

Nicks is good stuff also, we have a local meat market called Butchers Korner that makes a great green onion sausage.


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

Try blue ribbon link jalapeno & cheese. Not bad at all.
also if you ever go through seymour, go to the local grocery store and get some bohemian jal/cheese.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Just remembered a good one, Doreks Meat Market in Santa Fe makes really good sausage.


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Willie Joe's Processing in High Hill near Schulenburg makes a d a n g good sausage.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Mick R. said:


> I'm a fan of Opaâ€™s Country Blend Smoked Sausage out of Fredricksburg.


For store bought sausage, I keep Opas jalapeno/cheese and the country blend, as well as V&V in the frig or freezer pretty much all of the time.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I like the German Sausage from Doziers in Fulshear, hell you cant beat Vinceks out of East Benard either..... there is a place in the middle of El Campo.. I cannot remember the name dammit... somebody help me here... it is a meat market... they sit out on the counter in a box and sell it...... slovaceks ????????


That would be Novak's Meat Market.

Bellville is hard to beat as is Prasek's but if you want a well kept secret then hit Mikeska's BBQ either downtown in El Campo or on Hwy. 59 and buy some of their raw pork and beef sausage. It is just great sausage and at a very good price.

TH


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

TatterTot said:


> The goose jap cheese sausage Jr's did for me a couple of years was the bomb. Austins BBQ uncooked links are really really good. My dad used to bring home B&M sausage home 30 years ago and it was the standard back then.


x2 on Austins BBQ uncooked in Eagle Lake.... jalapeno/cheese my favorite.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

If you want cheese try Jr. 3 cheese.
If you want garlic/pepper get some of Novak's Czech flavored in EC.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Bazooka said:


> You nailed it on Conecuh Sausage from Alabama. I've eaten Conecuh County sausage all my life and I'm really missing it since moving to Texas. If you can find it definately try it!
> 
> I like their original Hickory Smoked the best but they have Cajun and Hot versions also. Just went to their website and Texas has lots of stores that sell it.
> 
> ...


Thanks!
with all this talk about this stuff I live in Lumberton but drive to houston almost once a week. I will be trying it tonight!

any 2coolers around baytown that may want some hit me up maybe i can bring it that way when i pick up / drop off my kids!


----------



## rjhiv (Dec 13, 2008)

Pollok's garlic wedding sausage. They are out of Falls City and distribute around SA and the hill country.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Deany45 said:


> Bellville sweet chipotle. I can't get enough of it.


I had them make me 20 links of this with 50/50 pork to whitetail. It never makes it to the fridge...


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Southside Market in Elgin. But cook it fresh, do not freeze it or you'll kill the flavor. Also the meat market in Bellville. Try the green onion sausage.


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

Tigerfan said:


> I like Rabideaux's in Iowa, LA. Just east of town south of I-10 at Kinder exit. Great in beans, gumbo and jambalaya . Great sausage and tasso, too.


 *This place is awesome :brew2:*


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

https://www.kreuzmarket.com

just opened one in College Station/Bryan.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Anyone know if Bellville sausage sweet chipotle is sold anywhere in stores in Houston? Other than at their storefront? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

City Market in Luling is hands down the best I've ever had.


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

We love Kountry Boys Sausage, especially the jalepeno. They are located in Brenham and we find the jalepeno sausage at Food Town.


----------



## Cajuntriton (Mar 9, 2015)

Not your typical BBQ Sausage but very good, Dons off I-10 in Scott La, alligator and pork fresh not smoke, also rabbit and pork fresh not smoke, if I pass by when I'm back home and don't buy some my wife and kids will beat me up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

saltwater4life said:


> Anyone know if Bellville sausage sweet chipotle is sold anywhere in stores in Houston? Other than at their storefront?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've only gotten it in Bellville. I'd like to know if it is sold anywhere around here also. My wife goes to Bellville Avery couple weeks for work and she stocks up. She's out on maternity leave now, so supplies will start to run low here shortly!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Belleville Meat Market sells their sausage at HEB under the brand Poffenberger. Good stuff!


----------

